

Potential Amazon boycott over Wikileaks: #amazonfail 2.0? - jdp23
http://www.talesfromthe.net/jon/?p=2201

======
theDoug
If the headline of an article can be responded to with a simple "yes" or "no,"
there's likely a lack of content.

In this case, it's 'no.' There's a reference to a previous boycott over Amazon
that happened a few years ago around Amazon not showing some GLBTetc-friendly
items, and was resolved because enough people supported it. In the case of
WikiLeaks I'm fairly certain that those who would even care that Amazon
wouldn't continue hosting WikiLeaks would still be a large portion of an
online-based population that cares that WikiLeaks exists at all. Not exactly
an issue that affects most homes or families in a direct manner. WikiLeaks
went to Amazon for hosting, Amazon said yes then was pressured out of it,
WikiLeaks found other hosting. If they'd have chosen 1&1 or most other hosts
and were turned down, no one would be giving much of a damn.

